# my secret special surround sound system.



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

Hodge podged together from inexpensive stuff, mostly acquired over a long period of time, but pleases me never the less.
Pardon the mess, I was building a piece of equipment for another mastering engineer.

















Toshiba 26HF66 cathod ray tube HDTV
SR-S3911U S-VHS recorder (fed by Digital Stream DTX9950 DTV converter)
Pioneer DV-563A-S DVD/SACD player with 6-channel analogue outputs
Pioneer CLD-D703 Laserdisc player
Sherwood RX-4109 tuner/amplifier (for front channels)
Sherwood S-7100A tuner/amplifier (for surround channels)
Sony PS-LX350H turntable
Nintendo Entertainment System with Advantage control :nerd:
Paradigm Titans OM-102 (front speaker cabinets)
Paradigm Atoms MKII? (surround cabinets)

I also made my own pseudo Dolby Surround decoder for the Laserdisc player.

The DVD player matrixes the center channel into the front L/R channels. I've added subwoofer (Polk PSW 505) since those pics were taken which sits atop the entertainment center. Not ideal, but I really don't want to put it off to the side unless I have a second sub for the other side.


----------

